# Assurance Vie



## 95995

For those who speak French, this link provides comparative info on earnings for 2015 for assurance vie accounts (and also for 2014), plus a video that addresses FAQs. Importantly, be aware of tax implications for contributions once you have turned 70, otherwise it's a really good way to transmit to your chosen heirs. (Although I have to admit I haven't carefully listened to the video as yet. Assurance-vie 2016Â*: comparatif et rendement - JDN


----------



## Bevdeforges

Just one small caveat - for US nationals, any and all "assurance vie" carries all sorts of tax complications for anyone subject to US taxes (i.e. any US citizen and anyone considered a "green card holder"). Caveat emptor.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## parti_sapphire

Bevdeforges said:


> Just one small caveat - for US nationals, any and all "assurance vie" carries all sorts of tax complications for anyone subject to US taxes (i.e. any US citizen and anyone considered a "green card holder"). Caveat emptor.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Hi Bev,

Is this because Assurance Vie's are considered PFIC? I've been trying to dig around these forums and haven't yet seen it spelled out.

Thank you!


----------



## Bevdeforges

It's rare you'll see this sort of thing "spelled out" - but nearly every US tax adviser/preparer will insist that assurance vie IS a PFIC. The IRS, as usual, has nothing to say on this issue, which tends to imply that they'll consider it on a case by case basis. So, how lucky do you feel?


----------

